# Pcola beach



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

We went out to pickens trying for anything that bites and we ended up going to pcola beach ended up with one shark and a "little" bluefish didnt get a pick of the shark cuz as soon as we got the hook out he started thrashing around got me in the arm and got back to the water. 
I don't know why the pics are sideways but here is the blue


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice blue and good eating


----------



## ItGotAwayAgain (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats a good blue about 3 times the size of my biggest blue. Good job.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yep he put up a good fight got about half his weight if not more in meat


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

And if yall didnt notice i edited the crap out of this thing and finally got the pic right side up


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Blues good eating? Haven't tried them because all I have heard is that they are not good eating, but are good for shark bait.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

They are good shark bait what i did with mine was fillet it cut the dark red meat off the fillets and rinse it off good soak it in buttermilk for an hour before cooking then fry taste a little stronger then a mullet but its very good and i kept the carcass for future bait


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Blues are great table fare, but make sure you eat them fresh. They don't freeze worth a damn.

And that is a monster blue for down here.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

HMM, I have caught plenty of them and some over 3lbs, I will have to throw one in the fryer next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

For this recent fishing rodeo tourney, i caught one like that. It weight on just over 11.5 lbs!!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I would say this one was 10- 15 he was a little over 30 inches


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice. Mine was slightly over 3ft forgot exact measurement.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

7 or 8 tops...Good job.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a nice blue! Congrats


----------

